# Need naming help, please?



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I think I like Mason.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I love Gus, we had a Gus growing up.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I like Oliver. If he is anything like Gwen's Oliver (RIP), he will grow up to be a beautiful boy!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

I like Oliver. It was on my list a year ago but was talked out of it. Didn't matter,
Sydney turned into Buzz. Also like one not on your list, Quiz.


----------



## Volpe (Feb 1, 2009)

I love the names Mason and Oliver. =]


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I like Lukas...because I like it. Hmmmmm maybe because its a little simular to "Lucky"


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I like Oliver.. and plan to name a future dog that


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

I am loving the help here!! Its great! My family can't agree on a name, so this helps ALOT!! I really like and have always liked...OLIVER, but its not a favorite of my boys or husband! (Bet my boys are glad I never named one of them OLIVER! LOL) However, this is my birthday present...so I do have the last say!! LMAO!!! Keep the opinions coming..... I love to see what everyone else thinks....cause I tend to be "old fashion"....(AS MY KIDS WOULD SAY!!) lol


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I like the name Lukas.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Ok...you could give him a middle name and call him 'Lukas Oliver". So when he was chewing the carpet, he'd hear...."LUKAS OLIVER" and he'd know he was in trouble. Don't moms always throw that middle name in there when trouble is brewing???


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

LMAO!!! You are sooooo right!! Thats how all my boys know they are in trouble!!! One will hear the other being called by his first and middle name...and then you hear......" oooohhhhhhhh YOUR IN TROUBLE!!!" LOL


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Aw man, I'm the only one who voted for Sebastian? I think that's a terrific name, and not particularly common.


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

I kinda like Cooper--it flows nice with Cadence. 

"Cooper-n-Candence"
or
"Cadence-n-Cooper"


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I think Cadence and Caruso go well together


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you for all the feedback so far! I agree with everyone!! LMAO! I love all the names for different reasons! I love Oliver....always have...but I love the ring of Cadence and Caruso and Cadence and Cooper....although I think I would spell it Couper! I like Sebastian because I use to have a dog named that... and I love Mason...it was almost my youngest sons middle name...til my husband decided to give him the middle name of husbands bestfriend. Soooooo....here is the problem!! LMAO! This is why I NEED HELP!!!  I think to much!! LOL


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Since I don't really like the idea of naming one's pet the same name as an old pet (don't flame me, it's just my personal feeling!) I would go for Caruso, then. I think it's cute and I definitely don't hear that name very often.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Oliver would be my first choice, we were going to name our golden Oliver but, decided on Jamie. I also like Sebastian.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I must vote "Oliver" and many of you on here know why. Ollie was an amazing boy who always put a smile on my face and yes, some of those smiles were:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:.

Good luck on your name choice as I know it's a tough job but someone has to do it!:wavey::wavey:

Go, Oliver, Go!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

How did you pick Cadence? I absolutely love it and it's meaning. Do you want to keep in that same direction, is that where Caruso came from? I actually like Cadet, but it's not in your list of names.
Cadence and Cadet, they go together.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I really like Keegan, it's different and there won't be as many other dogs with that name. I like them to have names that arent' used over and over, and over.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> Aw man, I'm the only one who voted for Sebastian? I think that's a terrific name, and not particularly common.


 
Right with ya!!!! Just sounds soooooooooo sophisticated!!!!!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

I like Oliver!!! Ollie for short.

That's what I wanted to name my next dog!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I like Myles.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

How can you go wrong with 'Fido'. :woot2:


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I vote Keegan, too because it is unique. I also like Myles and Mason.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Oh boy! Who knew this would be sooooo difficult!! LOL I was caught mostly between Oliver because I love the name....and Caruso because it soooo different! (I like un-common names) but my kids and my husband...who are sports freaks...lol.... really want the name Cooper because of its affiliation with baseball and my sons have already picked out a baseball collar for the puppy! :doh: This is making me CRAZY! I like the name Cooper, it is very cute! However, its so common and I don't like to use common names! However, I can't seem to get my family on board with the names I like and so far, I am out numbered!! LOL My kids are Yankee's fans..... is there another name I could use? Matsui doesn't sound to good! LOL Jeter is not good either! Hmmmmmm! LOL*


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

Just googled Yankee players names. How about: 

Clemens--"Clem"
or 
Spencer--"Spence" 

Just a thought!


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you for that! I liked Spencer and it was a option in the begining..but got voted out by my oldest because of an affiliation he has with it! GRRRRRR! This has driven me NUTS! Looks like the guys are gonna get Cooper like the wanted!!  Id tags are already on the way!! All well, its ok! I like the name too!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I have always LOVED Gage!


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Oliver is a cat name.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

MissRue said:


> Oliver is a cat name.


No, it's NOT!!!! My "Oliver" was definitely NOT a cat!:wavey:


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I like Oliver and Cooper...it would be hard for me to choose between the two names. Good luck!


----------



## sampsons mommy (Mar 15, 2009)

oliver is a good choice. plus, you can shorten it to "ollie" which is such fun to call out!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Keegan. 'Cuz it's different and I think it sounds good with Cadence.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Volpe said:


> I love the names Mason and Oliver. =]


Ditto. I also recently fell in love with the name Asher, which I've never heard of before. It's hebrew for fortunate, blessed and happy. Old Testament Asher, Jacob's 8th son, was promised a life blessed with abundance.

I dunno - I just love it.


----------

